# digitigrade and stairs?



## Riv (Jun 13, 2010)

Okay... yeah. This is totally random, but, here goes;

A moment ago, I was thinking furry thoughts, while walking up some stairs, and I realized, I was using digitigrade locomotion. And that's how I've walked on stairs for as long as I can remember... Does anyone else do that or am I just weird?


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 13, 2010)

That's how you're supposed to walk up stairs.


----------



## Akro (Jun 13, 2010)

Am I weird for walking digitigrade in public at random times just to enhance my 'furry-levels'?


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 13, 2010)

Akro said:


> Am I weird for walking digitigrade in public at random times just to enhance my 'furry-levels'?


 
Yes.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 13, 2010)

Also,


Riv said:


> furry thoughts


 
>:C


----------



## Riley (Jun 14, 2010)

Walking on the balls of your feet/digitigrade is pretty good for improving balance, I've heard.  Apparently it is also terrible for your back or knees or something.  I might be making both of those up, I don't know.


----------



## Akro (Jun 14, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> Yes.


 :<
Aww...



Riley Bladepaw said:


> Walking on the balls of your  feet/digitigrade is pretty good for improving balance, I've heard.   Apparently it is also terrible for your back or knees or something.  I  might be making both of those up, I don't know.



It improves balance i think, and also strengthens the muscles near your feet to, as for your knees, if you bend them slightly they're fine... Oh god how do I know all this XD I really dont do it unless I think about it.


----------



## Tao (Jun 14, 2010)

You should feel bad for posting this.


----------



## Akro (Jun 14, 2010)

Tao said:


> You should feel bad for posting this.


 I should, but I dont, so Ill keep walking like a re-re and get closer to nirvana with furry...lol


----------



## Tao (Jun 14, 2010)

Akro said:


> I should, but I dont, so Ill keep walking like a re-re and get closer to nirvana with furry...lol


 
Not you. OP.


----------



## Akro (Jun 14, 2010)

Tao said:


> Not you. OP.


Oh :<


----------



## Allamo Fox (Jun 14, 2010)

I run on all fours up the stairs at my house, but when I'm in public I walk digitigrade.


----------



## Allamo Fox (Jun 14, 2010)

Akro said:


> Am I weird for walking digitigrade in public at random times just to enhance my 'furry-levels'?


 
no I do it so I can sneak around, I basically run digitigrade whenever stealth is necesary, like that time I clothslined a guy and kicked his knees out from under him and ran away.


----------



## Akro (Jun 14, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> I run on all fours up the stairs at my house, but when I'm in public I walk digitigrade.


 I use all fours when i just get home from work and im about to pass out lol. Its the only way up.


----------



## lilEmber (Jun 14, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> no I do it so I can sneak around, I basically run digitigrade whenever stealth is necesary, like that time I clothslined a guy and kicked his knees out from under him and ran away.


 Super bad-ass.


----------



## Like_a_Fawx (Jun 14, 2010)

I have walked digitigrade like most of my life as to make less noise mainly.  still do today mainly when I am not wearing shoes can be a pain in skater shoes.


----------



## Bando (Jun 14, 2010)

That's how you walk up stairs.

You also run on the balls of your feet if you have to jazz fun for marching band, but that's a whole other story.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 14, 2010)

Sure.



Tao said:


> You should feel bad for posting this.


 
Now that I'm here, you can even click the button.


----------



## Riv (Jun 14, 2010)

Alright, so I'm not the only one then. And it does provide furry xp? 

After sleeping on it, I think I might actually walk that way to prevent my heels from hanging off the back edge of each stair...


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jun 14, 2010)

Walking on all four solves back problems, though. So you could just switch from anthro to feral.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jun 14, 2010)

The other day I was out jogging, and my friend Shane was like, you should run on the balls of your feet.  And I was like "omg, like digitigrade in animals..."  and he was like 0.o wtf dude...


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 14, 2010)

*Furry Descending a Staircase*


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 14, 2010)

Riley Bladepaw said:


> Walking on the balls of your feet/digitigrade is pretty good for improving balance, I've heard.


That sounds right, because it reduces your footprint size by 2/3 (compared to normal walking) resulting in a much smaller surface area to balance and transfer your weight over.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 14, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Walking on all four solves back problems, though. So you could just switch from anthro to feral.



Several years ago, my class was on a field trip. We had to go up a lot of stairs. A lot. I was ahead of the rest because I was going up on all-fours. By the time we got to the top of the stairs, I had the entire class on all-fours. It was quite humorous.


----------



## Willow (Jun 14, 2010)

Running up the stairs on all fours is pretty fun, but people tend to walk digitigrade upstairs anyway

You can also prevent your feet from making noise if you step on the hell of your foot I believe and push off, I might be thinking of the wrong part of the foot though


----------



## Riv (Jun 14, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Several years ago, my class was on a field trip. We had to go up a lot of stairs. A lot. I was ahead of the rest because I was going up on all-fours. By the time we got to the top of the stairs, I had the entire class on all-fours. It was quite humorous.


 
This post is good and you should feel good.

Also:



greg-the-fox said:


> Also,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol. Meaning, I was trying to figure out who Alex is :3


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 14, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Several years ago, my class was on a field trip. We had to go up a lot of stairs. A lot. I was ahead of the rest because I was going up on all-fours. By the time we got to the top of the stairs, I had the entire class on all-fours. It was quite humorous.


 
I had your entire class on all-fours, too, but in a different way.


----------



## MrBlack (Jun 14, 2010)

Well walking up stairs on your toes is better than tripping down a flight of concrete stairs and almost breaking your neck like me :U


----------



## Atrak (Jun 14, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> I had your entire class on all-fours, too, but in a different way.



Oh, you had them doing the spider up the stairs? Now *that* would be hilarious.

...

 And involve various injuries as they fell.

...

 And would take a while


----------



## Attaman (Jun 14, 2010)

ITT:  People thinking they're special going toe-first up stairs when more often than not heel-first would only work if you're child-sized when it comes to feet or you walked up sideways.  See also:  "OMG I TIP-TOED I WALK EXTRA FURREE!"


----------



## Atrak (Jun 14, 2010)

Attaman said:


> ITT: People thinking they're special going toe-first up stairs when more often than not heel-first would only work if you're child-sized when it comes to feet or you walked up sideways. See also: "OMG I TIP-TOED I WALK EXTRA FURREE!"



Or backwards.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 14, 2010)

Wear High heels.


----------



## Conker (Jun 14, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> no I do it so I can sneak around, I basically run digitigrade whenever stealth is necesary, like that time I clothslined a guy and kicked his knees out from under him and ran away.


 OP posts something stupid, gets flamed, then pulls the ITG routine. 

I HAVEN'T SEEN THAT BEFORE


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 15, 2010)

The all fours thing is funny...  especially since I have done that, but that's before I was a furry...  and only for speed.

And you're not supposed to walk on the balls of your feet, but you are supposed to land on them (instead of walking heel-toe, you're supposed to walk toe-heel...)  but massive padding on the heels of tennis/running shoes makes it hard to walk that way.

So walk barefoot or get overpriced shoes that emulate walking barefoot.  (all shoes are overpriced...  so you're not really doing any more damage by buying overpriced shoes that are better for your feet...)


----------



## Ames (Jun 15, 2010)

Attaman said:


> See also:  "OMG I TIP-TOED I WALK EXTRA FURREE!"


 
This.

Makes me frown.


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 15, 2010)

when i was younger i would always walk/run around on my toes when not wearing shoes, ended up having problems in my heels during middle school and highschool, could not run without them hurting and had to wear gel pads in my shoes


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 15, 2010)

Have you ever been walking down the stairs putting your heel first and your heel slipped out from under you and you fell down the stairs? :V I'm not a klutz it's only happened to me like twice ever and I was reeeeeeeally tired or something. And wearing socks. So yeah, toe first is safer :x


----------



## Kobu (Jun 15, 2010)

I was similar actually.  I often used to walk around on the balls of my feet.  I have horrible feet now.  Oh well.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 15, 2010)

Lupercaleb said:


> when i was younger i would always walk/run around on my toes when not wearing shoes, ended up having problems in my heels during middle school and highschool, could not run without them hurting and had to wear gel pads in my shoes


 
...
you're still supposed to let your heel contact the ground...  it should just be the last part of your foot to do that...


----------



## Riv (Jun 15, 2010)

Conker said:


> OP posts something stupid, gets flamed, then pulls the ITG routine.
> 
> I HAVEN'T SEEN THAT BEFORE


 
So, um, yeah. Allamo wasn't the OP, I was -- and for future reference, what exactly is the "ITG routine"?


----------



## Paradox7 (Jun 15, 2010)

Internet Tough Guy


----------



## Lewi (Jun 15, 2010)

Riv said:


> Okay... yeah. This is totally random, but, here goes;
> 
> A moment ago, I was thinking furry thoughts, while walking up some stairs, and I realized, I was using digitigrade locomotion. And that's how I've walked on stairs for as long as I can remember... Does anyone else do that or am I just weird?


 
I do. I also walk up 2 stairs at a time. I have weirdly long legs, and me knees go in slightly D:


----------



## JoeStrike (Jun 15, 2010)

A random but related thought I had the other day: when women wear high heels are they walking digitigrade? After all, only their toes & the balls of their feet are making contact with the ground.


----------



## Attaman (Jun 15, 2010)

No, they are not.  You are still having your heel making contact with the shoe.  If they walked like that even when the shoe was removed, it might count as a digitgrade mimicry, but the fact is that we're still a plantigrade species (when you stop walking, do you keep your heel on the ground?).


----------



## Slyck (Jun 15, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> That's how you're supposed to walk up stairs.


Uh huh. And you take a bunch of benzos and fall to get down.


----------



## VoidBat (Jun 15, 2010)

Never before has something so natural caused so much debate. 

You want to go up the stairs? Start walking. First, take a step with your right foot and then your left. If you're lucky your ass and brain will follow, unless there is something wrong with you. :V


----------



## Kreevox (Jun 15, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> I run on all fours up the stairs at my house.


 
I did that since I was a little kid, not the quietest way to go up tho.


----------



## Tally (Jun 15, 2010)

VoidBat said:


> Never before has something so natural caused so much debate.
> 
> You want to go up the stairs? Start walking. First, take a step with your right foot and then your left. If you're lucky your ass and brain will follow, unless there is something wrong with you. :V


 
Usually ends up with me tripping.


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 15, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> ...
> you're still supposed to let your heel contact the ground...  it should just be the last part of your foot to do that...


i am aware, it was a bad habit that my parents didn't correct


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 16, 2010)

Lewi said:


> I do. I also walk up 2 stairs at a time. I have weirdly long legs, and me knees go in slightly D:


Ditto actually...  I'm not much taller than people when sitting, but when I stand up...  things are different.  Cars are a nightmare...  Stairs have to go 2 at a time to be efficient...  otherwise it feels like i'm running in place...



JoeStrike said:


> A random but related thought I had the other day: when women wear high heels are they walking digitigrade? After all, only their toes & the balls of their feet are making contact with the ground.


 
high heels force the wearer into heel-toe locomotion, rather than the natural toe-heel...  so...  absolutely not.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 16, 2010)

Me


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 16, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> Me


 You


----------



## Atrak (Jun 16, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> You



Shoo.



Lewi said:


> I do. I also walk up 2 stairs at a time. I have weirdly long legs, and me knees go in slightly D:



I walk up them two or three at a time. My legs are normal-length, and yet my pace is twice as long as the pace that 'normal' people have.



Doomsquirrel said:


> I did that since I was a little kid, not the quietest way to go up tho.



It was for me.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 16, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Shoo.
> It was for me.


 
I won't.

And it depends on the construction method/material/age of your stairs...  and how you walk on all fours...


----------



## Atrak (Jun 17, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> I won't.
> 
> And it depends on the construction method/material/age of your stairs... and how you walk on all fours...



I went up them sideways.


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 17, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> high heels force the wearer into heel-toe locomotion, rather than the natural toe-heel...  so...  absolutely not.



Uh

High heels force toe to heel walking

Heel to toe is the natural locomotion for humans

Unless you mean on stairs in which case high heels force ass to floor locomotion


----------



## Atrak (Jun 17, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Uh
> 
> High heels force toe to heel walking
> 
> ...



Thank you. I was getting ready to explain the stupidity of toe-to-heel walking, but you've already done it.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 17, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Uh
> 
> High heels force toe to heel walking
> 
> ...


 


atrakaj said:


> Thank you. I was getting ready to explain the stupidity of toe-to-heel walking, but you've already done it.


 
You two are dead wrong.

Just thought i'd let you know.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jun 18, 2010)

Walking digitigrade does not actually make you quiter or improve your balance - why?
-The human body is not made for digitigrade
-Only the tip of your leg supports all your big and fat body, you will eventually fall
- And make TONS of noise
- You can walk quiter just by walking slower or crouching
- You think digitigrade is silent because when you saw cartoons with thieves in them they walked like that.
- Digitigrade actually does hurt the leg and doesn't make the muscles stronger but weaken them. Remember that it equals putting all your weight on poles. The tip of the leg is not strong enough to support all the body.
- Walking up on fours also hurts the legs, as you have to strech them in unusual ways hurting the body.
- By walking digitigrade you might fall and break your leg.
- 'Raising my furry levels' is not an excuse for your faggotry - think about your health.


----------



## Kiva (Jun 18, 2010)

Heh, I randomly walk digitigrade sometimes on rocks, hurts with my new shoes though (so I stopped ). When I walk up the stairs, I skip a stair between each step...


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 18, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> You two are dead wrong.
> 
> Just thought i'd let you know.


 
You are literally retarded

You right now ->


----------



## Atrak (Jun 18, 2010)

If we walked toe-first, walking would be extremely difficult, slow, and we wouldn't even be able to run at all. Going heel-first allows us to use our momentum to carry us forward. 

And also wiki.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 18, 2010)

No dude, you guys are dead wrong. I walk butt first everywhere. Fenrir is right.

You go Fenrir.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 18, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> You two are dead wrong.
> 
> Just thought i'd let you know.


 
You're wrong and can't accept it.

Just thought I'd let you know.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 18, 2010)

Ratte said:


> You're wrong and can't accept it.
> 
> Just thought I'd let you know.


NO U, RATTE


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 18, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Hi my name is Fenrir Lupus and even though I don't know anything about anatomy, physiology, or pretty much anything else, I am going to tell you that you're wrong despite not having any research or any sort of evidence that supports my ridiculous claims, which anyone who has ever walked across the ground would know is completely wrong because they have actually used their legs before, which apparently I never have due to being bedridden because of my morbid obesity and crippling asperger's which prevents me from leaving the house or bathing.


 
you don't say


----------



## Atrak (Jun 18, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> you don't say



Strange, he seems to have edited that out. COINCEDENCE?


----------



## Riv (Jun 18, 2010)

Dyluck said:


>


 
It's good to see that someone here understands that proper walking is done by resting the heel on the tongue, and rolling the toes over to the chin. Intrafacialplantigrade locomotion, I believe it's called.


----------



## Disasterfox (Jun 18, 2010)

It's normal lol
Why the hell do you all call it digitigrade ?
Some people do it just cause they can. But you walk fucking slow
Running on your toes is the fastest way.... Why wouldn't it be normal


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 18, 2010)

Disasterfox said:


> It's normal lol
> Why the hell do you all call it digitigrade ?
> Some people do it just cause they can.  I guess yeah, I do it so low it's hard to tell.



Normal people do not walk like this, normal people walk like this.

God damn furries are fucking retarded


----------



## Disasterfox (Jun 18, 2010)

^ _You scare me sir_


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 18, 2010)

Disasterfox said:


> ^ _You scare me sir_


 And you haven't even seen his dick yet.


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 18, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> And you haven't even seen his dick yet.


 
I will show you a world of pain.


----------



## Disasterfox (Jun 18, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> I will show you a world of pain.


 
Oh, Mkay 
 Glad we are a terms now.

By the way those legs huh? Digitigrade huh? And those stairs. Good times


----------



## Riv (Jun 18, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Normal people do not walk like this, normal people walk like this.
> 
> God damn furries are fucking retarded


 
Like I said, the reason is likely behavioral adaptation to stairs which are too narrow to sustain proper plantigrade locomotion. I was just sleep deprived at the time of OP, and in a fandom-induced walking-coma. In fact, I believed I was a hummingbird of some kind.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 18, 2010)

Riv said:


> Like I said, the reason is likely behavioral adaptation to stairs which are too narrow to sustain proper plantigrade locomotion. I was just sleep deprived at the time of OP, and in a fandom-induced walking-coma. In fact, I believed I was a hummingbird of some kind.



Hummingbirds don't walk up stairs.


----------



## Riv (Jun 18, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Hummingbirds don't walk up stairs.


 
SCREW YOU, WE CAN IF WE WANT TO!

XD


----------



## Atrak (Jun 18, 2010)

Riv said:


> SCREW YOU, WE CAN IF WE WANT TO!
> 
> XD



No, you really can't. Their legs are too short.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 18, 2010)

Hummingbirds can walk if they want to. They can leave their friends behind.

CAUSE THEIR FRIENDS DON'T WALK AND IF THEY DON'T WALK THEN THEY'RE NO FRIENDS OF MINE!

The Safety Stairs-Jashwa without hats.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 18, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Hummingbirds can walk if they want to. They can leave their friends behind.
> 
> CAUSE THEIR FRIENDS DON'T WALK AND IF THEY DON'T WALK THEN THEY'RE NO FRIENDS OF MINE!
> 
> The Safety Stairs-Jashwa without hats.



Sure, they can walk. They just can't climb stairs.


----------



## Alstor (Jun 18, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> The Safety Stairs-Jashwa without hats.


 That album kicked ass. :V

And OP, that's a cool way to walk *up* stairs. But what about *down stairs?*

[yt]9wkv7brI4Fs[/yt]


----------



## Riv (Jun 18, 2010)

Alstor said:


> And OP, that's a cool way to walk *up* stairs. But what about *down stairs?*


 
That looks like a great way to kill oneself, especially with the dog acting like that!

Edit: And what was up with the shoe advert at the end? That was weird.


----------



## Wolfen Wolf (Jun 19, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> I run on all fours up the stairs at my house, but when I'm in public I walk digitigrade.



[This]


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 19, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> If we walked toe-first, walking would be extremely difficult, slow, and we wouldn't even be able to run at all. Going heel-first allows us to use our momentum to carry us forward.
> 
> And also wiki.


 http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2010/01/100127134241.htm

this > wiki

See the guy on the right?  He's running without shoes.  He runs with a natural gait.  Note how the ball of his foot is striking the ground, not the heel.
See the guy on the left?  He's running with shoes.  He runs without a natural gait.

Notice the difference?  It would almost suggest that i'm right.

Which I am.

And I just owned you all in one fell swoop.  Please stop using wikipedia as a source, you tend to make a fool out of yourself.  Wouldn't be able to run _my ass_, dumbshit.

If I had said anything about humans naturally being digitigrade, I would have been wrong.  I didn't.  You apparently couldn't tell.


----------



## Willow (Jun 19, 2010)

What's the right word to describe Fenrir?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jun 19, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> What's the right word to describe Fenrir?


 I'm trying to get a word without making him butthurt
-Furfag
-Lacking basic knowledge on humans
-Still thinks he is an animal soul in a human body and thinks he should walk like the souls leads him to(Also called - furfag relligiousfag)

So I guess the right word to describe him is Mentally / emotionally / physically / socially challenged. I'd choose the latter.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 19, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I'm trying to get a word without making him butthurt
> -Furfag
> -Lacking basic knowledge on humans
> -Still thinks he is an animal soul in a human body and thinks he should walk like the souls leads him to(Also called - furfag relligiousfag)
> ...


 
Never said digitigrade was natural.

You LAND on the ball of your foot, but the heel also contacts the ground.  The heel would never contact the ground if we were digitigrade.

You appear to have ignored my link in a very 4chan like fashion.  Go back, click on it, look at the picture, read the article, learn, come back, and quit making yourself look like an idiot.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jun 19, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Never said digitigrade was natural.
> 
> You LAND on the ball of your foot, but the heel also contacts the ground.  The heel would never contact the ground if we were digitigrade.
> 
> You appear to have ignored my link in a very 4chan like fashion.  Go back, click on it, look at the picture, read the article, learn, come back, and quit making yourself look like an idiot.


 
I just read three topics. Digitigrade, Plantigrade and Humans. Pardon me for being such an idiot for ignoring you and reading.

What I'm talking about is, people that think digitigrade is good for the human body are wrong. It might be faster than Plantigrade, but only in animals that were born digitigrade. Plantigrade creatures are slower, but have the power to carry a larger amount on themselves because the surface that reaches the ground is maximum.
It doesn't make you quiter because Humans Are Not Made To Walk Digitigrade. You will eventually fall or feel your legs hurting, and make a fuss over it.

Totally off topic - I am the least 4chanistic around the area even though I use 'fag' for multiple purposes. I am a nico dougar.

I usually walk with the heel touching the ground first. When running the heel is the latter.

EDIT: Was there even a 4chan fashion? All I know is that people copypasta stuff and make more unoriginal chans.


----------



## Riv (Jun 19, 2010)

Interesting article Fenrir, I'll have to look for supporting documentation, but it appear you may be right. Wiki also agrees with you, at least regarding fast running (page about running).




CynicalCirno said:


> What I'm talking about is, people that think digitigrade is good for the human body are wrong. It might be faster than Plantigrade, but only in animals that were born digitigrade. Plantigrade creatures are slower, but have the power to carry a larger amount on themselves because the surface that reaches the ground is maximum.
> It doesn't make you quiter because Humans Are Not Made To Walk Digitigrade. You will eventually fall or feel your legs hurting, and make a fuss over it.


 
That sounds like the naturalistic fallacy to me. (The assertion that natural things must be good or right) Besides, I've always sprinted on my toes too, because it felt more comfortable to do so.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jun 19, 2010)

Riv said:


> That sounds like the naturalistic fallacy to me. (The assertion that natural things must be good or right) Besides, I've always sprinted on my toes too, because it felt more comfortable to do so.


 Sprinting on toes was almost always the lead door to fast because it needs the least time to reach the floor and pushes you forward a bit more than other feet structure styles.

It is indeed more comfortable to, but only when sprinting. Doing so while walking will damage your feet as mucles stretch in ways they shouldn't have.

Natural things are good and right - that's very true to my eyes. Though, there is always an improvement. That's how we developed and advanced. It's not that the natural us was bad - it's that the natural us had needs that caused people to think and change. That's the beatiful part about humans.


Still - I hope all people understand:
Humans walking on toes is not digitigrade completly as plantigrade has more moving objects in the leg. You cannot just remove them.


----------



## Riv (Jun 19, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Humans walking on toes is not digitigrade completly as plantigrade has more moving objects in the leg. You cannot just remove them.




Er... no. Same number of joints, same basic skeletal plan. Digitigrade animals just have stiffer (though still moveable) ankles, which are aimed down by default. This can be simulated in humans by the tensioning of the calf muscles. If anything, toes become so important in plantigrade walking that plantigrade needs more moving parts.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jun 19, 2010)

Riv said:


> Er... no. Same number of joints, same basic skeletal plan. Digitigrade animals just have stiffer (though still moveable) ankles, which are aimed down by default. This can be simulated in humans by the tensioning of the calf muscles. If anything, toes become so important in plantigrade walking that plantigrade needs more moving parts.


 
Sorry


> The primary disadvantage of a plantigrade foot is speed. *With more bones and joints in the foot*, the leg is both shorter and heavier at the far end, which makes it difficult to move rapidly.


Can you read? At least this
Understand something about plantigrade then speak to me.



> Hypertonicity, spasticity, clonus, limited range of motion, abnormal flexion neural pattern, and a plantarflexor (calf) muscle contracture may contribute to an individual only standing and/or walking on his toes. This would be evident by the observable heel rise.


In natural walking and running plantigrade should be the one used. Toes sure are important, but not more important than any of the parts in plantigrade leg.
In certain diseases and violent standing styles, digitigrade is a must. Especially in diseases where the muscles that only plantigrade use are hurt. Mutations in the leg might also cause digitigrade walking.
So as far as you see, digitigrade is NOT, normal but a result of certain diseases, like nervous system weakness or furfagism. It is not proven to make you quiter - and if you're normal, most of the chances are that you will lose balance and fall.

I hope you can prove you have a brain a bit bigger than a fox's.


----------



## Riv (Jun 19, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Sorry
> 
> Can you read? At least this
> Understand something about plantigrade then speak to me.
> ...


 
Um, yeah. Did you notice that that wikipedia article has NO sources? Not one. Zero. It's also entirely fallacious. If you've taken a proper bio 2 class, you know that the major bones do not change much between mammals. The bone structure of your arm is markedly similar to that of a whale's fin. See?


----------



## ProfessorBellom (Jun 19, 2010)

What the heck is this "digitrade"?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jun 19, 2010)

Riv said:


> Um, yeah. Did you notice that that wikipedia article has NO sources? Not one. Zero. It's also entirely fallacious. If you've taken a proper bio 2 class, you know that the major bones do not change much between mammals. The bone structure of your arm is markedly similar to that of a whale's fin. See?


 
That's a hand, not leg. Bring sources on legs. Even though the subject is similliar, legs are another league.

I could use an encyclopedy I know that has sources, but it's in hebrew and you wouldn't understand a thing from it.

Also, you can't determinate whether one thing has sources or not.

You even said it. 


> the major bones do not change much between mammals.


Not 'much'.. but they do change. The slightest change can be a few bones. The slightest change can mean everything. Do you know that the slight change of something can turn to be a completion to a much larger change?

Unless you are blind, the whale HAND, not leg, structure is similliar, but still different. More and shorter bones. Also, if you notice, the whale fin is the least close to human in the list.

Proper bio 2 class sure are important, but remember to use logic. No matter what, no animals will be exactly the same as a human. 

Also, why the fuck are we talking about bones?
If a human is plantigrade - then it's purpose is to be plantigrade. Digitigrade is not plantigrade and thus does not fit the purpose and doesn't match a human. That might cause damage for long term uses.





ProfessorBellom said:


> What the heck is this "digitrade"?


 
How furries walk :V


----------



## Atrak (Jun 19, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2010/01/100127134241.htm
> 
> this > wiki
> 
> ...



Let me put it this way. I run barefoot all the time. Over gravel and rocks. Yes, I land on the balls of my feet, but *none of the rest of my foot contacts the ground,* which is what I was saying was stupid before. And yeah, if you're quick enough, the pain from the rocks is minimal.

What I was thinking of when I said toe-first running would be impossible is if the heel also hits the ground as well.


----------



## Riv (Jun 19, 2010)

Read this.

They chose squirrels as their representative plantigrade species, rather than humans, but it still demonstrates consistency in skeletal structure between the locomotive stances.



ProfessorBellom said:


> What the heck is this "digitrade"?



Digitigrade is the means of walking exhibited by most non-human mammals, in which the contact with the ground is mostly restricted to the toes during walking, running, and standing. It's like tip-toeing, except they do it all the time, because their joint angles and leg proportions prohibit heel-to-ground contact.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 19, 2010)

Who cares about what the human foot can or can't do. In my opinion, it's just plain UUUUUGGGGLLYYY!!!

The classic paw is where it's at!


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 19, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2010/01/100127134241.htm
> 
> this > wiki



Ok

This doesn't contradict the wiki in any way, what's your point?



> See the guy on the right?  He's running without shoes.  He runs with a natural gait.  Note how the ball of his foot is striking the ground, not the heel.
> See the guy on the left?  He's running with shoes.  He runs without a natural gait.



Your article doesn't back up this "gait" argument at all.   Both gaits are perfectly natural, the only difference is the distribution of the force of impact.

This also doesn't back up the argument you were making before, which is that humans walk toe to heel.  This guy is running, not walking, and his heels are never even touching the ground.  He's running ball to toe, which is still from the back of the foot to the front of the foot.  Dumbass.



> Notice the difference?  It would almost suggest that i'm right.
> 
> Which I am.



Except not because the article you linked doesn't back up your retarded arguments at all.



> And I just owned you all in one fell swoop.  Please stop using wikipedia as a source, you tend to make a fool out of yourself.  Wouldn't be able to run _my ass_, dumbshit.



>Implying the wikipedia article (AND its sources) I linked to on walking biomechanics was wrong, which it isn't
>Implying that your article shows people running toe to heel, which it doesn't
>Implying that you know what you're talking about, which you don't



> If I had said anything about humans naturally being digitigrade, I would have been wrong.  I didn't.  You apparently couldn't tell.


 
No, what you actually said was even _stupider_.



Fenrir Lupus said:


> high heels force the wearer into heel-toe locomotion, *rather than the natural toe-heel*...  so...  absolutely not.


 
You make me sad


----------



## Ratte (Jun 19, 2010)

Humans are plantigrade.  They move with heel-to-toe locomotion.

What you linked shows nothing about toe-to-heel running, thus it does not back up your theory, Fenrir.  Try again.

High-heels are just awkward as fuck.  They're still able to move heel-to-toe, the natural method of locomotion for humans.

To move toe-to-heel wouldn't work.  The movement of people is double-pendulum and if people walked toe-to-heel, there would be no double-pendulum action taking place.  Weight would be shifted in a highly awkward fashion.  Even in running, the foot impacts the ground from back to front.  To run front to back would result in toppling over like a newborn deer.

Get better sources, Fenrir.


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 19, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Humans are plantigrade.  They move with heel-to-toe locomotion.
> 
> What you linked shows nothing about toe-to-heel running, thus it does not back up your theory, Fenrir.  Try again.
> 
> ...


 
His source was just fine, and was actually an interesting study (one that I was already aware of), Fenrir just has terrible reading comprehension/still doesn't understand biomechanics and probably couldn't understand anything the article was talking about.  Because he is retarded. :B


----------



## Ratte (Jun 19, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> His source was just fine, and was actually an interesting study (one that I was already aware of), Fenrir just has terrible reading comprehension/still doesn't understand biomechanics and probably couldn't understand anything the article was talking about.  Because he is retarded. :B


 
The source wasn't fine for the point he was trying to make.  :B


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 19, 2010)

Ratte said:


> The source wasn't fine for the point he was trying to make.  :B


 
I wasn't arguing with that. :3


----------



## Ratte (Jun 19, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> I wasn't arguing with that. :3


 
<3


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 19, 2010)

Ratte said:


> <3


 
<3 <3 <3


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 19, 2010)

ITT: Dicks.


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 19, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> ITT: Dicks.


 
Furries walk dick to mouth


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 19, 2010)

Ok, let's see your source, considering how sure you are mine is wrong.  Fact is, westerners start wearing shoes with heavily padded heels at a young age-- so we CANT walk with a natural gait unless we take steps in that direction slowly.

We're not meant to STAND on the balls of our feet, but heel striking without padded shoes can hit the weak point for massive damage.

And how stupid of me...  not to remember 4chan rules, because you're obviously 4chan trolls...

I believe the relevant ones would be 11, 12, 14, 15, and 18...  and if I keep this going, perhaps 16 will be relevant, but unfortunately, rule 16 is a sufficient condition for rule 17.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 19, 2010)

Oh, and you may want to pay attention to Usain Bolt's feet when he runs.  You could say he knows a thing or two about locomotion...

/ownd


----------



## Fay V (Jun 19, 2010)

When I was younger I would constantly walk on the balls of my feet, I was born with short hamstrings or something like that. Now I tend to do it when I am barefoot. Not that big a deal.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 19, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Let me put it this way. I run barefoot all the time. Over gravel and rocks. Yes, I land on the balls of my feet, but *none of the rest of my foot contacts the ground,* which is what I was saying was stupid before. And yeah, if you're quick enough, the pain from the rocks is minimal.
> 
> What I was thinking of when I said toe-first running would be impossible is if the heel also hits the ground as well.


 It's not impossible-- you use different muscles.  Takes a bit of getting used to if you've been shod all your life.



Ratte said:


> Humans are plantigrade.  They move with heel-to-toe locomotion.
> 
> What you linked shows nothing about toe-to-heel running, thus it does not back up your theory, Fenrir.  Try again.
> 
> ...


 
And Ratte, you have a source, don't you?  Or are you a pediatrist?

Plantigrade in no way means "heel-toe."  It just means that the heel DOES contact the ground, as opposed to digitigrade and unguligrade, in which the heel does NOT contact the ground.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 19, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Because he is retarded. :B


This fails on two counts:
First off, it's false, which is inconsequential, because...
Second, fallacy of irrelevance.


Dyluck said:


> He's running ball to toe, which is still from the back of the foot to the front of the foot.  Dumbass.


 
The heel does strike the ground.  Front to back.  Dumbass.


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 19, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> The heel does strike the ground.  Front to back.  Dumbass.


 
No it doesn't, you're wrong, stop posting.



Fenrir Lupus said:


> Oh, and you may want to pay attention to Usain Bolt's feet when he runs.


 
I have.  In 1080p, in slow motion.  His heels don't touch the ground.



Fenrir Lupus said:


> you're obviously 4chan trolls


 
Ratte's a mod :V


----------



## Willow (Jun 19, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> The heel does strike the ground.  Front to back.  Dumbass.


 Isn't that backwards?


----------



## Riv (Jun 19, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Second, fallacy of irrelevance.


 
Actually, I think that's called an ad hominem argument. Close enough though, I got what you meant.


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 19, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Isn't that backwards?


 
That's what we keep trying to tell him but apparently he's never used his legs before.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 19, 2010)

Riv said:


> Actually, I think that's called an ad hominem argument. Close enough though, I got what you meant.


 
Well, "irrelevance" is a catch all term...  every fallacy is a fallacy of irrelevance, and i've tried pointing out ad hominem before to a wave of "no, it's ____"
so screw the fact that I aced logic; whenever I see a fallacy, i'm calling irrelevance, and it'll always be right as long as i'm right about it being a fallacy.


----------



## Willow (Jun 19, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> That's what we keep trying to tell him but apparently he's never used his legs before.


 Yea, cuz thinking about it..if you walk on the heel from front to back...you're pretty much walking backwards


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 19, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> That's what we keep trying to tell him but apparently he's never used his legs before.


 
You grew up wearing shoes with heavily padded heels, didn't you?

That modifies locomotion.


----------



## Willow (Jun 19, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> You grew up wearing shoes with heavily padded heels, didn't you?
> 
> That modifies locomotion.


 People do tend to walk barefoot or with socks on too y'know


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 19, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> People do tend to walk barefoot or with socks on too y'know


 
Indeed they do, and i've noticed from observation differences in their locomotion as long as they're not paying attention to how they walk.  (if you're thinking about it, you're controlling it...  so that doesn't make for a good sample.)


----------



## Attaman (Jun 19, 2010)

Funny, my mother walks heel to toe.  My father walks heel to toe.  My step father walks heel to toe.  My sisters walk heel to toe.  My brothers walked heel to toe.  My grandparents walked heel to toe.  Hm, my whole family must all be walking backwards.

Or, using the same Usain Bolt logic, since I saw over a half dozen people walk that way, I'm more than a half dozen times more right as obviously just seeing one of them proved that people predominantly walk heel to toe.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 19, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Funny, my mother walks heel to toe.  My father walks heel to toe.  My step father walks heel to toe.  My sisters walk heel to toe.  My brothers walked heel to toe.  My grandparents walked heel to toe.  Hm, my whole family must all be walking backwards.
> 
> Or, using the same Usain Bolt logic, since I saw over a half dozen people walk that way, I'm more than a half dozen times more right as obviously just seeing one of them proved that people predominantly walk heel to toe.


 
Bandwagon fallacy.

Not to mention the fact that they all wore shoes...


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 19, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> That modifies locomotion.


 
It does but you don't seem to understand how that modifies it or when it modifies it

or the method in which your muscles work to propel your legs forward

or pretty much anything


----------



## Willow (Jun 19, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Bandwagon fallacy.
> 
> Not to mention the fact that they all wore shoes...


WEARING SHOES HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH HOW YOU FUCKING WALK


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 19, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Or, using the same Usain Bolt logic,


 
That doesn't matter anyways because he doesn't run toe to heel.  His heels never touch the ground when he runs, it's all ball to toe.

And even then, he still WALKS heel to toe


----------



## Attaman (Jun 19, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Bandwagon fallacy.
> 
> Not to mention the fact that they all wore shoes...


 
All first world citizens wear shoes.  Also, you have absolutely zero room to talk considering that right before you gave an Ad Hominem claim towards Dyluck you proceeded to give both him and Ratte not only Ad Hominem fallacies, but Genetic Fallacies to boot.  You then proceed to cherrypick articles and misconstrue them in a serious manner in an attempt to prove your point:  Apparently mine is a bandwagon thing, but going "LOOK AT USAIN SEE?!" is a valid argument.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 19, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> WEARING SHOES HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH HOW YOU FUCKING WALK


 
Strap bricks to your feet and see if that does....

Shoes not only modify how you walk, they modify the shape of your foot.


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 19, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Strap bricks to your feet and see if that does....
> 
> Shoes not only modify how you walk, they modify the shape of your foot.


 
that's weird, my feet look like the ones in the top picture but I still walk heel to toe 

also how old are those photos I mean seriously


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 19, 2010)

Attaman said:


> All first world citizens wear shoes.  Also, you have absolutely zero room to talk considering that right before you gave an Ad Hominem claim towards Dyluck you proceeded to give both him and Ratte not only Ad Hominem fallacies, but Genetic Fallacies to boot.  You then proceed to cherrypick articles and misconstrue them in a serious manner in an attempt to prove your point:  Apparently mine is a bandwagon thing, but going "LOOK AT USAIN SEE?!" is a valid argument.



Hypocrisy is also irrelevant to wether or not my argument is correct.  I can be a hypocrite and right.
And funny that i'm the one accused of cherry picking and misconstruing evidence when your side has presented nothing but trolling.  No real evidence.

Not to mention the fact that first world countries doing something doesn't automatically make that activity perfect.


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 19, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Hypocrisy is also irrelevant to wether or not my argument is correct.  I can be a hypocrite and right.
> And funny that i'm the one accused of cherry picking and misconstruing evidence when your side has presented nothing but trolling.  No real evidence.


 
Too bad you're not right and just a hypocrite, then!

Why do we have to give evidence when every article you link is just more evidence for our arguments that you were misinterpreting?


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 19, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> that's weird, my feet look like the ones in the top picture but I still walk heel to toe
> 
> also how old are those photos I mean seriously


 Your feet conform to the shape of their container-- if your shoes allowed room for your feet to grow naturally, they would-- and apparently, they did.  Mine look like the feet on the bottom.

And these pictures are from 1905.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 19, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Too bad you're not right and just a hypocrite, then!
> 
> Why do we have to give evidence when every article you link is just more evidence for our arguments that you were misinterpreting?


 
Prove what you just said and i'll concede defeat.

Oh wait, that's right, you can't.  All you're doing is spewing the usual trolling rhetoric.


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 19, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Your feet conform to the shape of their container-- if your shoes allowed room for your feet to grow naturally, they would-- and apparently, they did.  Mine look like the feet on the bottom.
> 
> And these pictures are from 1905.


 
So basically don't bind your feet and it's all good?



Fenrir Lupus said:


> Prove what you just said and i'll concede defeat.


 
I have been.  You're the only one that thinks you're right because you are hilariously deluded.


----------



## Attaman (Jun 19, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> I can be a hypocrite and right.


  You can also be noted for double standards, which is in itself a fallacy.



Fenrir Lupus said:


> And funny that i'm the one accused of cherry picking and misconstruing evidence when your side has presented nothing but trolling.  No real evidence.



Fine.  Merriam Webster.



			
				Merriam Webster said:
			
		

> <humans are plantigrade animals>



Encyclopedia Britannica.



			
				Encyclopedia Britannica said:
			
		

> posture of foot (in foot (vertebrate anatomy))
> The major function of the foot in land vertebrates is locomotion. Three types of foot posture exist in mammals: (1) plantigrade, in which the surface of the whole foot touches the ground during locomotion (e.g., *human,* baboon, bear), (2) digitigrade, in which only the phalanges (toes, fingers) touch the ground, while the ankle and wrist are elevated (e.g., dog, cat), and (3) unguligrade, in...



The The American HeritageÂ® Medical Dictionary


> planÂ·tiÂ·grade (plnt-grd)
> adj.
> Walking with the entire sole on the ground, as humans do.



Wordnik.



			
				Wordnik said:
			
		

> 1. Walking with the entire sole of the foot on the ground, as humans, bears, raccoons, and rabbits do.



Animal Diversity.



			
				The fucking site said:
			
		

> 1. One way to increase stride length is to run on the tips of the toes. We recognize three basic patterns.
> 
> Plantigrade species are those that place the full length of their foot, including podials and metapodials, on the ground during each stride. *Humans and bears are examples.*
> Digitigrade species walk with most of the length of their digits, but not the soles of their feet, in contact with the ground. Dogs and cats are examples.
> Unguligrade species walk on their tiptoes, often on hooves. Deer and horses are examples.



Michigan State University.



			
				The fucking site said:
			
		

> 1. Use the information in your coursepack.
> 
> 2. Plantigrade (you 'plant' your foot on the floor).
> 
> ...



West Texas A&M University.



			
				The fucking site said:
			
		

> Examples of plantigrade locomotion include *humans*, apes, bears, and raccoons.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 19, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> I have been.  You're the only one that thinks you're right because you are hilariously deluded.


 
Funny, I look back and all I see is trolling...


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 19, 2010)

Attaman said:


> You can also be noted for double standards, which is in itself a fallacy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Look back, idiot.  I never denied that humans are plantigrade.

Let me say it again: *HUMANS ARE PLANTIGRADE AND I NEVER SAID THEY WEREN'T.There's nothing in the definition of plantigrade that requires the heel to strike the ground first.*

And you brought up double standards, which, again, is irrelevant to the topic at hand.


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 19, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Funny, I look back and all I see is trolling...


 
Like I said, deluded.

You also don't seem to understand what the term "trolling" actually refers to.  :\

PS: Just because someone disagrees with you doesn't mean they're trolling.  Especially when you're so painfully and obviously wrong.


----------



## Willow (Jun 19, 2010)

Dyluck, I get it now

Fenrir walks backwards


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 19, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Dyluck, I get it now
> 
> Fenrir walks backwards


 
Either that or he is a member of the Ministry of Silly Walks.


----------



## Attaman (Jun 19, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Funny, I look back and all I see is trolling...


 
Here's some more trolling for you. Another by Michigan University. State University of New York. University of Texas at El Paso. Dartmouth College.  All edu.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 19, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Like I said, deluded.
> 
> You also don't seem to understand what the term "trolling" actually refers to.  :\
> 
> PS: Just because someone disagrees with you doesn't mean they're trolling.  Especially when you're so painfully and obviously wrong.


 
I know what trolling is, dumbass.  You must not have paid attention to your "argument."


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 19, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Here's some more trolling for you. Another by Michigan University. State University of New York. University of Texas at El Paso. Dartmouth College.  All edu.


 
BUT THOSE PEOPLE ALL WORE SHOES CLEARLY THE DATA IS IRRELEVANT AND NO ONE UNDERSTAND BIOMECHANICS EXCEPT FOR ME



Fenrir Lupus said:


> I know what trolling is, dumbass.


 
Apparently not


----------



## Ratte (Jun 19, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> And Ratte, you have a source, don't you?  Or are you a pediatrist?
> 
> Plantigrade in no way means "heel-toe."  It just means that the heel DOES contact the ground, as opposed to digitigrade and unguligrade, in which the heel does NOT contact the ground.


 
What the fuck does the care of babies and small children have to do with how feet hit the ground?

Also:



			
				http://jn.physiology.org/cgi/content/full/80/4/1868 said:
			
		

> Figure 2 shows the stick diagrams from one FW trial and one BW trial performed at comparable speeds in one representative subject. It should be noted that the stance phase of the two gait directions is characterized by a different plantigrade-digitigrade sequence. *In FW gait, stance begins with heel strike and ends at toe-off.* By contrast, in BW stance, the toes contact the ground first, and the heel is lifted off the ground at the end. The global geometric configuration of the body in BW gait is essentially the mirror image of that of FW gait. Thus, the two sets of stick diagrams of Fig. 2 are roughly identical to each other; it would be difficult to recognize the direction of progression without the top labels. The changes in trunk elevation are limited in both tasks. In FW gait, pelvis, thigh, shank, and foot elevation display the features detailed in previous reports (Bianchi et al. 1998; Borghese et al. 1996). Briefly, all limb segments rotate clockwise during stance and counterclockwise during swing. As for BW gait, the angular changes are the mirror image of those of FW gait: counterclockwise rotations during stance and clockwise rotations during swing.



Plantigrade, by definition, means that the entire sole of the foot hits the ground.  I know that.



			
				http://evolution.binghamton.edu/evos/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/WHS-2007-Origins-Bipedal-Locomotion.pdf said:
			
		

> Most researchers agree that the Gâ€1 and Gâ€2 series of tracks are very humanlike,
> with no evidence of any type of forelimb support. The bestâ€preserved prints
> show a strong heelâ€strike and toeâ€off and indicate a transmission of body weight
> through the stanceâ€*phase of walking similar to that of modern humans*.





			
				Theresa Jones said:
			
		

> *Normal walking is heel to toe gait.* In children toe walking is typically only for a short period of time, approximately two-three months. Persistence after this time frame should be evaluated by a physician to assure that no anomalies are present (The Doctors Lounge - Orthopedics Answers).



You were saying?


----------



## Willow (Jun 19, 2010)

okay



> Trolling is trying to get a rise out of someone. Forcing them to respond to you, either through wise-crackery, posting incorrect information, asking blatantly stupid questions, or other foolishness. However, trolling statements are never true or are ever meant to be construed as such. Nearly all trolled statements are meant to be funny to some people, so it does have some social/entertainment value.
> 
> "Trolling" isn't simply "harmful statements". Intentionally insulting/libelous statements are "flaming".
> 
> Just as bad as trolling is "Feeding the Trolls". This is when people say stuff that they know will prompt someone to respond with a trolled reply and/or replying to comments that are blatantly from a troll. This is especially true when a troll first makes his comment/reply, and (usually many) people respond, either trying to correct the troll, or express anger at the statement. At that point, the trolling was successful and has been fed. When encouraged by success and feeding, trolls often return.



Does this help /anyone/ at all


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 19, 2010)

FUCK THIS, JUST BAN ME FOR A WEEK RATTE.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 19, 2010)

Wow.

Just.... wow.



Fenrir Lupus said:


> FUCK THIS, JUST BAN ME FOR A WEEK  RATTE.


 My nerd rage sense are tingling...


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 19, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Here's some more trolling for you. Another by Michigan University. State University of New York. University of Texas at El Paso. Dartmouth College.  All edu.


 
Haha, I can so tell Fenrir didn't even read any of these before he posted that wall because that is not what any of them are saying

Not that I would expect him to understand any of those articles anyways


----------



## Attaman (Jun 19, 2010)

Oh, I'm sorry, I apologize.  I just assumed that when you were claiming that people didn't walk in a plantigrade fashion and didn't walk heel to toe _like the fucking definition_, but were moaning on and on how they walked toe to heel in an entirely _digitigrade__ *manner*_http://www.wtamu.edu/~rmatlack/Mammalogy/lab5.htm.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 19, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> FUCK THIS, JUST BAN ME FOR A WEEK RATTE.


 
It's not our fault that you refuse to admit you were wrong, even when the writing's on the wall, and has been since the argument started.


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 19, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> okay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Oh god Fenrir has been trolling us this whole time D:


----------



## Attaman (Jun 19, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Oh god Fenrir has been trolling us this whole time D:


 You forgot the "trying to get a rise out of someone." bit.  Or do you not consider calling atra a "dumbshit", Cynical a "4chan [...] idiot", Ratte and you "4chan trolls", posting how he "/ownd" you, calling Dyluck (once more) a dumbass in the exact same post he comments about ad hominem, again claiming Dyluck to be spewing "trolling rhetoric", saying he's seeing "nothing but trolling" in this thread, and calling Dyluck (you) a Dumbass one more time.  I consider insulting the three predominant users speaking against him, as well as a fourth who just commented for a moment, blatant double standards, and general "Neener neener neener" behavior a typical hallmark that someone's attempting to troll a thread.


----------



## Icky (Jun 19, 2010)

Aww, I'm late to the party again. First Axelfox, then Ibuuyk, and now Fenrir.

:c


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 20, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> FUCK THIS, JUST BAN ME FOR A WEEK RATTE.


 


Dyluck said:


> Oh god Fenrir has been trolling us this whole time D:


 
Bingo.
And Ratte refused to temp ban me


----------



## voodoo predator (Jun 20, 2010)

I walk digitigrade when I'm barefoot, I think it started when I got this huge ass splinter in my heel, and its been a habit ever sense.


----------



## Riv (Jun 20, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Oh god Fenrir has been trolling us this whole time D:


 
Duh. My threads always attract trolls.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 20, 2010)

Riv said:


> Duh. My threads always attract trolls.


 
Wonder why it took so long for them to detect it?  I'm still laughing my ass off 
All that effort on their part for nothing XD


----------



## Willow (Jun 20, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Wonder why it took so long for them to detect it?  I'm still laughing my ass off
> All that effort on their part for nothing XD


 No, we just assumed that you were being a jackass as usual, and actually, we were right


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 20, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Wonder why it took so long for them to detect it?  I'm still laughing my ass off
> All that effort on their part for nothing XD


 
>Pretending he was trolling to save face after making an enormous ass of himself


----------



## Willow (Jun 20, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> >Pretending he was trolling to save face after making an enormous ass of himself


 [THIS]

A lot


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 20, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> >Pretending he was trolling to save face after making an enormous ass of himself


 

>pretending he honestly thinks i'm that dumb to save face after wasting a ton of time trying to argue a troll.

LOLUMAD?


----------



## Willow (Jun 20, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> >pretending he honestly thinks i'm that dumb to save face after wasting a ton of time trying to argue a troll.
> 
> LOLUMAD?


Normally, trolls don't present a huge amount of evidence to prove their point

But I guess I can still give you this 
[yt]9jUjA5eJdpU[/yt]


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Normally, trolls don't present a huge amount of evidence to prove their point
> 
> But I guess I can still give you this
> [yt]9jUjA5eJdpU[/yt]


 I'm not as dumb as most trolls.  If I didn't present "evidence" (none of which helped my "point") I couldn't make my argument believable.  I needed that "omg, he's serious" factor, or it'd just be proclaimed a troll right away and ignored.  This way, I wasted much more time, got people much more pissed off, and they just kept feeding.  See how that works?

I wouldn't call it a fail troll-- I got what I came for.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Dyluck, I get it now
> 
> Fenrir walks backwards


 Beat you to it. 


Jashwa said:


> No dude, you guys are dead wrong. I walk butt first everywhere. Fenrir is right.
> 
> You go Fenrir.


 


Dyluck said:


> >Pretending he was trolling to save face after making an enormous ass of himself


LOLOLOL HE TROLL U


----------



## Attaman (Jun 20, 2010)

Either way, it's win-win:  Either Fenrir was trolling, in which case no-one was actually fucking stupid enough to argue that way, or Fenrir is trying to save face, in which case it's because the earlier arguments / conclusions were proven false. Either way, min loss from me saying I believe Fenrir.


----------



## Willow (Jun 20, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Either way, it's win-win:  Either Fenrir was trolling, in which case no-one was actually fucking stupid enough to argue that way, or Fenrir is trying to save face, in which case it's because the earlier arguments / conclusions were proven false. Either way, min loss from me saying I believe Fenrir.


 So, if this is the case, then does that mean that Ibuuyk is a troll too?


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> So, if this is the case, then does that mean that Ibuuyk is a troll too?


 Ibuuyk is just dumb and literally retarded. He's not trolling.


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 20, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> >pretending he honestly thinks i'm that dumb to save face after wasting a ton of time trying to argue a troll.
> 
> LOLUMAD?


 


Fenrir Lupus said:


> I'm not as dumb as most trolls.  If I didn't present "evidence" (none of which helped my "point") I couldn't make my argument believable.  I needed that "omg, he's serious" factor, or it'd just be proclaimed a troll right away and ignored.  This way, I wasted much more time, got people much more pissed off, and they just kept feeding.  See how that works?
> 
> I wouldn't call it a fail troll-- I got what I came for.


 






It's funny because this applies to you so perfectly~


----------



## Willow (Jun 20, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> It's funny because this applies to you so perfectly~


 I lol'd so hard


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I lol'd so hard


 Have you not seen that before?


----------



## Ames (Jun 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I lol'd so hard


 
Have you seriously never seen that before?

Edit: Fuck you goddamn ninja Jashwa


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 20, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> It's funny because this applies to you so perfectly~


 
No matter how I respond to this you're going to insist that i'm lying...  like a modern day freud.  I have to give up here, there are no more good comebacks.


But I still made you mad and wasted your time.  That HAS to count for something.


----------



## Willow (Jun 20, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Have you not seen that before?


 


JamesB said:


> Have you seriously never seen that before?


 I believe I have


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 20, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> No matter how I respond to this you're going to insist that i'm lying...  like a modern day freud.  I have to give up here, there are no more good comebacks.
> 
> 
> But I still made you mad and wasted your time.  That HAS to count for something.


 
>Implying that I would bother getting mad over people being retarded on the internet

big lulz


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 20, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> >Implying that I would bother getting mad over people being retarded on the internet
> 
> big lulz



Now you're getting the hang of it.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 20, 2010)

Lupus, you're retarded.  Reiterating that so you fucking learn something.

Closing thread.


----------

